# Worst of 2009 Legislator ND



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

The Worst of the 2009 legislators in support of ND resident Outdoorsmen and women.

Senate

The worst
*Robert Erbele- Lehr. Republician. District 28

Second worst
Jerry Klein- Fessenden. Republician. District 14

Third worst- 3 way tie
Aaron Krauter- Regent. Democrat. District 31
John Andrist- Crosby. Republician.District 2
Jim Dotzenrod- Wydmere. Democrat. District 26

House

The worst
*James Kerzman-Mott. Democrat. District 31

Second worst
Robin Weisz- Hurdsfield. Republician. District 14

Third worst
Rodney Froelich- Selfridge. Democrat. District 31


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Worst District (31) in the state. Anti resident all stars.

Senator Aaron Krauter- Regent, Democrat. Is up to his eye balls with the Cannonball Company and has been a guide for them. Read more about him in Dakota Country mag June 2009 issue written by Curt Wells.

Rep. Rodney Froelich-Selfridge, Democrat. This guy is a real peice of work. He has tried to change tresspass laws for years. Also claimed not to be involed in guideing bis while his ranch had online web page for Outfitting bis. Could go on and on on with this guy.

Rep. James Kerzman-Mott,Democrat. Worst voting record in Senate 2009! Never met a resident freindly bill he liked.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Drakekiller said:


> Worst District (31) in the state. Anti resident all stars.
> 
> Senator Aaron Krauter- Regent, Democrat. Is up to his eye balls with the Cannonball Company and has been a guide for them. Read more about him in Dakota Country mag June 2009 issue written by Curt Wells.
> 
> ...


--I see the trend with that SW corner of that state, Does this get printed in the papers at all? If not, it really should, make people more aware of who is really in favor of the outdoors men & women of our state-- Can a guy get this printed in the forum, herald etc?


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I am pretty sure it was in Dakota Country one year. Maybe before next election it will get out again.


----------



## F350 (Feb 29, 2008)

The senators and reps are elected by the people in the SW part of the state who AGREE with their views. Get used to it. Land is posted there for a reason. Move on. Quit your *****in.East west divide, yes it exists.Dakota country is a suitable substitute for toilet paper as far as most are concerned


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> The senators and reps are elected by the people in the SW part of the state who AGREE with their views.


That is indeed to be expected. The problem arises when a few want to set a policy for the whole state of selling wildlife for their own profit. That's when the rubber hits the road. And why they lost their profiteering legislation.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Also why myself and others stopped hunting or visiting there almost 2 decades ago now.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

It's true, no matter my personal views about it, Cannonball is wildly beloved in that corner of the state. Just glad that my father never considered charging to hunt our 1500.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

F350 said:


> The senators and reps are elected by the people in the SW part of the state who AGREE with their views. Get used to it. Land is posted there for a reason. Move on. Quit your *****in.East west divide, yes it exists.Dakota country is a suitable substitute for toilet paper as far as most are concerned


Blah blah blah.

Why should we quite our *****in when these people want to enact regulation that DIRECLY effects us, whether we live in their district or not.

Id say we have EVERY RIGHT to "*****".

Thats a pretty stupid argument. Thats like saying quite *****in about Obama even though hes doing stuff that DIRECTLY effects each and every one of us.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

You folks are lucky you don't have Karen B(ig)*** in your state legislature. She's queen of the free sh*t crowd and anti everything outdoors.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

These are not no more non-resident friendly, they are just greedy and fulfilling their self interest!!


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

My vote would be for DeKray from Pettibone or Robinson. He seems come out every session with a bunch of bills that are not very well thought out.


----------

